# ExperminentalNoize FXcore has been released



## zgrav (May 27, 2021)

I had been watching this product last year when the site listed it as "coming soon".  Stopped checking on it late in 2020 but took another look recently to see it is was released last month and it looks the the development board for it is also available now.  Seems like this is another solid contender for some guitar effects.  https://www.facebook.com/ExperimentalNoize/


----------



## Robert (May 27, 2021)

I've had the development board for about a year but haven't really jumped on board yet.

It's not going to be quite as DIY friendly/accessible as the FV-1 was...


It's no longer a self-contained solution, it requires an external codec IC.


It's a much smaller package with finer pitch pins, making hand soldering a little trickier.


Algorithms are loaded directly onto the IC rather than stored in an external EEPROM.     This means programming will be a bit trickier since a generic I2C EEPROM programmer can't be used...  As far as I can tell it'll either involve a special programming tool to flash, and dedicated USB interface hardware on each PCB for the ability to reprogram algorithms after assembly (since there is no longer a socketed EEPROM to pull/reflash).      Algorithms could most likely be stored on an EEPROM and then pushed to the FXCore by an onboard microcontroller, but that adds a significant amount of complexity to each build.     Alternatively I suppose the FXCore itself could be installed onto a socketed daugherboard... 
I'm not suggesting that it isn't worth looking into, it does seem more powerful than the FV-1, but the transition won't be smooth and seamless.


----------



## zgrav (May 27, 2021)

thanks for the insight!


----------



## Robert (May 27, 2021)

Certainly not dismissing it,  but as with anything new there will be a learning curve and it'll take time to adapt.

The FV-1 was released around 2007, it was many years before it became really popular in the DIY scene... now you see it everywhere.


----------

